# GPU Release Dates in GPU-Z



## W1zzard (Aug 12, 2008)

The displayed date is either when the GPU was first announced or when that particular card was announced (NDA date/reviews, not pre-launch previews)







If the date is not known at all, "Unknown" is displayed.
For most of the GPUs the release year is known, for example "2005".
If the exact launch date is known it will be displayed as "Jan 01, 2007"

If you know the release date of a card (and have linkage to proof it) please post here, so that info can be added into GPU-Z.


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 12, 2008)

This may be one of the best features of GPU-Z


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 13, 2008)

W1zz i was going to PM you because you werent online but im glad this thread exists because now i dont have to. Now i know you get alot of praise and your software is used everyware in the world by all manner of people hell iv seen atitool and gpu-z screens by people that hold world records and iv seen them being used by techs at the nvidia factors and design labs...but after looking at the improvements and additions of 2.7 i must say you do damn good work. to DATE this is the BEST GPU-Z release and i want to commend you i cant code half a monkey shit as good as you but in the languages i do know and am fluent at it takes alot of hours alot of ciggs and alot of WTF. I just wanted to commend you TPU is not only the best place to DL and comment on this stuff but we are damn lucky to have an administrator as skilled as yourself and as active as you are on this site. and as much as people usually over sight this..this forum and this site is one of THE most popular and wide spread ones in the world. I mean when people developing ATI and nvidia cards come to this site to download YOUR software it makes me damn proud to be a member of this community . Alot of people dont realize it but some of the most important most influential people and company's in the WORLD frequent these forums for these programs and talk to us users. i mean just look at some of the titloes Alex etc other software publishers frequent here to talk and discuss these programs and just things in General this is a good place to be. i know it might be alot of what your used to and this post is probably alot of what you here in e-mails PM's or in any thread youve posted but from me and not speaking for the community.

Damn good job W1zzard you have talent and its people like you that bust their ass off to get here that we need more of  for everything that has happened everything you have created and all the reveiw material examples and money that has gotten donated Congratulations you deserve it 100% and i am Honered to be a member of this community 

Thank you
-David


----------



## btarunr (Aug 13, 2008)

Whackypedia is our beer friend 






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Nvidia_graphics_processing_units (GeForce)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_ATI_Graphics_Processing_Units (Radeon)

^dates ahoy!

Release dates are given as month/year , needn't be day/month/year. Month/year looks adequate.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 13, 2008)

wikipedia is what i have been using so far but they don't include exact dates. also i am not sure if their numbers are accurate


----------



## Solidus J2K (Aug 13, 2008)

Use this W1zzard:

http://www.gpureview.com/videocards.php


----------



## Kincaid (Aug 13, 2008)

*GPU Clock speed incorrectly reported*

I'm noticing an oddity with my Gigabyte ATI Radeon 4870. I'm using the Catalyst 8.8 beta drivers. I have ATI Overdrive enabled in order to change my fan speeds but I have not overclocked the card. The GPU Clock speed is being read incorrectly.

Refer to the attached image.

_Edit_: Sorry, I'm an idiot. I didn't mean to post this here and I cannot delete it. 

Could a Moderator please move this appropriately so I don't have to make things worse and double-post. I'm really sorry.

_Edit 2_: The source of the problem appears to be the Catalyst 8.8 beta drivers. GPU-Z 0.2.5 showed 0 MHz for the GPU Clock and GPU-Z 0.2.7 showed 819245 MHz. I uninstalled the drivers and reverted to the official Catalyst 8.7 drivers and the GPU Clock readings are displayed as they should be.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah blame the new drivers for that. amd changes the clock reading method between drivers now. in the past it was every new gpu. nvidia does it like once every five years .. where do i get that driver?


----------



## Kincaid (Aug 13, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> yeah blame the new drivers for that. amd changes the clock reading method between drivers now. in the past it was every new gpu. nvidia does it like once every five years .. where do i get that driver?



I found them posted in the Rage3D forums which pointed to the download from MegaUpload.

It's a big download (~400 MB RARed) and contains a lot of extra stuff beyond the display driver, etc. You want to do a custom install and leave out what you don't need, of course.

The MegaUpload download link: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U7USVHPY


----------



## WaxCactus (Aug 14, 2008)

i have searched and found from multi-sources this whole list i made
and i have checked them, those launch dates are correct - 
there u go

8500GT - April 17, 2007
8600GT - April 17, 2007
8600GTS - April 17, 2007
8800GT - October 29, 2007
8800GTS 320 - February 12, 2007
8800GTS 640 - November 8, 2006
8800GTS G92 - December 11, 2007
8800GTX - November 8, 2006


9500GT - July 29, 2008
9600GT - February 21, 2008
9800GT - July 29, 2008
9800GTX - March 25, 2008
9800GTX+ - July 29, 2008
9800GX2 - March 18, 2008

GTX 260 - June 26, 2008
GTX 280 - June 17, 2008

8500GT/8600GT/8600GTS - http://www.vr-zone.com/?i=4723
8800GT - http://www.digitimes.com/mobos/a20071009PD207.html
8800GTS 512 - http://www.guru3d.com/newsitem.php?id=6170
8800GTS 320 - http://www.theinquirer.net/en/inquirer/news/2007/02/08/nvidia-8800gts-320-details-emerge
8800GTX/8800GTS 640 - http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/video/display/20061107083002.html

9500GT/9800GT/9800GTX+ - http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=8662&Itemid=1
9600GT - http://en.expreview.com/2008/03/11/follow-up-to-nvidias-shady-trick-on-9600gt/ 
9800GTX/9800GX2 - http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=11026

260GTX/280GTX - http://www.engadget.com/2008/06/16/nvidia-unearths-new-gtx-280-and-gtx-260-graphics-cards/

and btw 


> Solidus J2K said:
> 
> 
> > Use this W1zzard:
> ...


most of the release dates there are inaccurate check for yourself


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 14, 2008)

WaxCactus said:


> i have searched and found from multi-sources this whole list i made



man that is awesome. thank you so much, and welcome to the forums


----------



## stickedy (Aug 14, 2008)

S3 Graphics
Chrome 440 GTX: May 29, 2008 (http://www.s3graphics.com/en/pressroom/pressrelease/2008/S3GPR080530GStore440GTX.jsp)
Chrome 430 GT: Mar 20, 2008 (http://www.s3graphics.com/en/pressroom/pressrelease/2008/S3Gpr080320GStore430GT.jsp)
Chrome S27: Nov 3, 2005 (http://www.s3graphics.com/en/pressroom/pressrelease/2005/s3gpr051103chrome_s20Series.jsp)
Chrome S25: Nov 3, 2005 (http://www.s3graphics.com/en/pressroom/pressrelease/2005/s3gpr051103chrome_s20Series.jsp)
GammaChrome S18: Mar 9, 2005 (http://www.s3graphics.com/en/pressroom/pressrelease/2005/050309.jsp)
DeltaChrome S8: Jan 7, 2003 (http://www.via.com.tw/en/resources/pressroom/2003_archive/pr030107deltachrome.jsp)


----------



## WaxCactus (Aug 14, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> man that is awesome. thank you so much, and welcome to the forums



no problem i had some free time, you can see the list with the sources
still having some hard time finding 8800ULTRA/GTX 280 Source i lost

hope its helpfull 

and you have a very small mistake with the GTX280




it was released 17th not 16th


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 14, 2008)

the link to engadget says 16th, i posted our reviews on the 16th

some of those dates are not correct .. look up the nvidia press releases, that seems to be more reliable


----------



## WaxCactus (Aug 14, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> the link to engadget says 16th, i posted our reviews on the 16th
> 
> some of those dates are not correct .. look up the nvidia press releases, that seems to be more reliable



the link to engadged says 16 but they state in the article 
"GTX280 availability starts tomorrow"

i cant belive that the release dates i gave are not true i have check them myself and i remember quite alot of release dates

when i look now geforce 9 release dates are correct [they were released not long ago]
and im certain 100% that 8500GT/8600GT/8600GTS/8800GT/8800GTX/8800GTS 640 are true
the only gpus im not sure 100% about the release date is 8800GTS 320 and 8800GTS 512


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 14, 2008)

gtx 260/280 press release. says june 16
http://www.nvidia.com/object/io_1213610051114.html


----------



## WaxCactus (Aug 14, 2008)

ok i understand but the other cards Geforce 8 and 9 are true
i just give u the list so it can help you adding the dates and i tried to do the best
to verify that they are true 

hope you will do a good job


----------



## WaxCactus (Aug 14, 2008)

now i remember the 8800GTS 512 was released in 3rd in december
the page i got this picture [got it in the 16 in november 2007] witch was translated from chinese dont allow any access


----------



## Ediseye (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a BFG NVIDIA 7300GT (AGP) and right now, the release date is listed as 2006. In this review, it says that NVIDIA began shipping the 7300GT to Asian Pacific areas only, starting on May 15, 2006. So, I'm guessing that that is when the card was released as well. But, i could be wrong. The NVIDIA press releases give pretty much nothing about the GT version.


----------



## stickedy (Aug 27, 2008)

So, more dates for S3 Graphics / S3 Inc. 

AlphaChrome: June 3, 2002 (http://web.archive.org/web/20040614070151/www.s3graphics.com/pressrel/06_03_02.html)
SavageXP: June 3, 2002 (http://web.archive.org/web/20040406152813/www.s3graphics.com/pressrel/06_03_02_b.html)
Savage 2000: August 30, 1999 (http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/savage2k.html)
Savage 4: February 1, 1999 (http://web.archive.org/web/19990505121350/www.s3.com/corporate/news/technology/990201.htm)
Savage3D: May 4, 1998 (http://web.archive.org/web/19990429050659/www.s3.com/corporate/news/technology/980504.htm)
ProSavageDDR: November 1, 2001 (http://www.vanshardware.com/news/2001/november/011101_PR_VIA_P4_Chipset/011101_PR_VIA_P4_Chipset.htm)
ProSavage KM133: September 15, 2000 (http://web.archive.org/web/20011007155637/www.s3graphics.com/press/9_15_00.html)
Twister: September 21, 2000 (http://web.archive.org/web/20011212130448/www.s3graphics.com/press/9_21_00.html)
Twister K: May 15, 2001 (http://web.archive.org/web/20011025214237/www.s3graphics.com/press/05_15_01.html)
Trio3D/2X & Trio3D: November 3, 1997 (http://web.archive.org/web/19980623164626/www.s3.com/corporate/news/technology/971103.htm)
ViRGE & ViRGE VX: November 13, 1995 (http://web.archive.org/web/19980623165738/www.s3.com/corporate/news/technology/111395.html)
ViRGE DX/GX: October 28, 1996 (http://web.archive.org/web/19980623165354/www.s3.com/corporate/news/technology/961028.html)
ViRGE GX2: March 24, 1997 (http://web.archive.org/web/19980623164844/www.s3.com/corporate/news/technology/970324a.html)
ViRGE MX: April 8, 1997 (http://web.archive.org/web/19980623164821/www.s3.com/corporate/news/technology/970408.htm)
ViRGE MXi: October 15, 1997 (http://web.archive.org/web/19980623164649/www.s3.com/corporate/news/technology/971015.htm)
SuperSavage/IXC: March 14, 2001 (http://web.archive.org/web/20011214202153/www.s3graphics.com/press/03_14_01.html)

There are still some missing...  I try to find the dates


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 27, 2008)

good idea's


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 27, 2008)

gpuz should refresh every 2.5 seconds iirc. and this is the completely wrong thread btw


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 27, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> gpuz should refresh every 2.5 seconds iirc. and this is the completely wrong thread btw



sorry my friend , i think i have problem with gpu-z cuz sometime's not working , forget my replay


----------

